# Gka Closedown - Video



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi all, during a recent sifting of old GKA do***ents I cam across a DVD with a video of the last broadcast (30th April 2000). It is not of professional quality and does consist of some general views of the station and staff, many of whom travelled from around the country to be there. However the last broadcast is shown, and one does feel for Mike Pearson (the R/O sending the last transmission) having to send it with numerous TV cameras and microphones under his nose. However as a memento of the last broadcast this serves its purpose. See it at

https://youtu.be/cdiZhIx8RSE

Larry +


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for this Larry


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, thanks Larry. I didn't hear the last transmission. Great turnout too - good to see the beer was flowing. I hope Interflora kicked in a few cases.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Rx'ed that on 12 MHz in Oz. A very sad day, indeed.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Nostalgic scenes......
Lament the passing of the Radio Officer


----------

